# River Creek WMA Map



## Kawliga (Jul 30, 2018)

I am finally cashing in my priority points this year for a River Creek WMA hunt. I have not been able to find any good sat or topo maps of the area to start some digital scouting with ahead of getting down there. Any good suggestions on where to find a good map of this place? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTHunter (Jul 30, 2018)

The DNR Website. (https://georgiawildlife.com/AllWMAs)

Here is the River Creek Interactive Map. They have this for all of them now. 

https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/ap...243795d0&extent=-84.115,30.827,-84.012,30.887


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 1, 2018)

go to google in the street view find the Ochlocknee river and barnetts creek south of 84, its that block of land between the waters all the way down to where they make the fork


----------



## oldfatbubba (Aug 5, 2018)

I was able to find the DNR's old  .pdf topo map for the property using archive.org.

https://web.archive.org/web/2015050...ife/maps/wma/region5/River_Creek_WMA_Topo.pdf


----------



## Kawliga (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. The maps were very helpful. Any suggestions on where to start scouting? Does anyone know if you can go in any earlier to scout? Walk or ride a bike in?


----------



## Long Cut (Aug 14, 2018)

I’d start scouting as soon as possible. The best intel is the kind you earned yourself. Good luck!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 2, 2018)

gates stay locked most of the time only open day before hunt starts


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 2, 2018)

railroad tracks are good spot to start at


----------

